#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  ISO 7061:1993 and ISO 5488:1979

## bigferro

Hi,

can anyone arrange this standards?

ISO 7061:1993, Shipbuilding - aluminium shore gangways for seagoing vessels
ISO 5488:1979, Shipbuilding - accomodation ladders



ThanksSee More: ISO 7061:1993 and ISO 5488:1979

----------


## netspyking

ISO 7061:1993   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 5488:1979   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Netspyking !

----------


## sarawut

Hi,

Please give me download links for the standard as below again:

ISO 7061:1993, Shipbuilding - aluminium shore gangways for seagoing vessels
ISO 5488:1979, Shipbuilding - accomodation ladders

Thanks,

----------


## netspyking

ISO 7061 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ISO 5488 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sarawut

Thank you very much Netspyking

----------


## ymmaffoga

Hello !

Could you please give me again the download links ?
(download links are not available any more)

Thanks a lot !

----------


## netspyking

ISO 7061 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ISO 5488 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ymmaffoga

Thank you for this quick reponse netspyking !

----------


## seavendor

For "netspyking":  Please update, I no can find (download) any files. Very old direction. Thanks advance. Very very need standards.

----------


## netspyking

ISO 5488 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## seavendor

Very Thank Netspyking !

----------


## scafy

Hello, i was wondering if is still possible to have those files uploaded.


Thank you in advanceSee More: ISO 7061:1993 and ISO 5488:1979

----------


## kokkeras

Hi. Guys. Can somebody please upload these docs. once again please? These links are not working!!

----------


## bigferro

> Hi. Guys. Can somebody please upload these docs. once again please? These links are not working!!



Hi

You can find here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Bigferro

----------


## alinan

I cant find files (iso 7061) in links 
could you update links?
thanks in advance

----------


## elmas

Can anyone share ISO 7061:2015 and ISO 5488:2015?

Thank you in advance!

----------


## racp12

Mr. bigferro,
Link is no longer valid. 
Could you, please, reupload file?
Thanks in advance

----------


## racp12

Mr. bigferro,
Link is no longer valid. 
Could you, please, reupload file?
Thanks in advance

----------

